# Fenwick seahawk



## sunny (13. Juli 2007)

Moin, 

ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Light-Pilk-Rute. Unter anderem hatte ich gestern die o.g. Rute mit einem WG von 25-125 gr. in der Hand. 

Hat garnicht mal einen so schlechten Eindruck gemacht. Fischt jemand die Rute und kann entsprechend etwas zu ihr sagen?


----------



## friggler (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Die XSB1 (2,70m) werde Ich mir noch zulegen. 
Ich finde die Rute nur klasse#6. Kenne nur sehr zufriedene Besitzer.


Suchst Du eine Rute zum Angeln?|kopfkrat
Zum "anfüttern" ist die eigentlich etwas zu schade...:m
*grinsduckundwech*


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Deswegen darf sie nicht ganz so teuer sein. Man weiß ja nie, was mir so in den Kopp kommt |supergri.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die XSB1 heißt. Ich habe mir die Rute angesehen, die diese rot abgesetzte Endkappe hat. Wenn, dann hole ich in 3m.


----------



## HildoZ (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Hallo

Ich habe die xsb2 3meter die du dir wohl angeschaut hast.
Ist ein echtes Schmuckstück.

War damit bisher nur 3 Tage auf der Ostsee 'light-pilken'. 
Soweit super zufrieden. 
Hab aber auch nicht so den Vergleich, da das mein erstes Pilken auf der Ostsee war...

Für mich war auch die Beringung ein Kaufgrund, da diese für Multirollen geeignet ist.


Gruß,
HildoZ


----------



## friggler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Die XSB1 ist die in 2,70m, und die XSB2 die in 3,00m Ausführung.
Sind mM. beide absolut klasse.

Sunny Ich kann Dir leider keine PN schicken...

Gruss 
Andreas


----------



## djoerni (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

@friggler

der ist diese woche nicht online! pn geht erst nächste woche wieder!


----------



## worker_one (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Hat der Sack schon wieder Urlaub....|bigeyes


----------



## djoerni (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

nö ich glaube der muss ausnahmsweise mal arbeiten!


----------



## sunny (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Sodelle, jetzt ist es vollbracht. Hab mir die XSB2 zugelegt. Sieht so erst einmal sehr brauchbar aus.

Ich hoffe, ich komme bald dazu diese auch mal in Aktion zu sehen. Muss mir nur noch nen Seil kaufen, wass ich um die Ruten binden kann , damit sie nicht wieder ins Wasser gefallen wird :q.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Light-Pilk-Rute. Unter anderem hatte ich gestern die o.g. Rute mit einem WG von 25-125 gr. in der Hand.
> 
> Hat garnicht mal einen so schlechten Eindruck gemacht. Fischt jemand die Rute und kann entsprechend etwas zu ihr sagen?


 
Gibt es eine bessere Rute im unteren Preissegment #c gut ich hab mir gerade eine AHF-Rute zugelegt (€190)die hat dieses WE Premiere, aber bis dato hat genau diese Fenwick Seahawk beste Dienste geleistet #6
Gute Wahl #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## sunny (9. August 2007)

*AW: Fenwick seahawk*

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an .


----------

